# 2009 Orbea Onyx



## Chillax (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello all,

I am an avid mountain biker who is looking to get into road riding. I will mainly be riding 20- 40 km rides with the occasional 100 km ride thrown in for good measure.

I am looking for a balance between comfort and race oriented geometry - ie. something that is quick and agile but at the same time a bike that can be ridden on longer rides. Would the 2009 Onyx be a good fit - or is it more of a race oriented bike? 

From doing some research I think the 2008 Onyx was Orbea's balance between race and comfort and the Opal and the Orca were their more race oriented bikes. Is this true? And does this hold true for the 2009?

Can anyone with ride reports on the 2009 Onyx comment on ride quality and comfort? How is the geometry - more upright or more stretched out?

Thanks in advance


----------

